# Chase Durer - Are they a good make, or a poor man's Breitling?



## Tony S (Feb 2, 2010)

This post isn't meant to be antagonistic, but a friend is looking at a Chase Durer (a make which I'm not familiar with), and to me they look like they aspire to be Breitlings. Are they a well respected brand, or do they not reflect good value for money?

Can you help me out please guys?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

The search function is your friend ... lots of testimonials about Chase-Durer.


----------



## MikeR2 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not sure which model you refer to as a poor man's Breitling , but I own a Chase Durer Warhawk pilot style watch that's a homage to the large B-Uhr watches from WWII. This is a handwinding large diameter (50mm) watch made of titanium. I've had it since Oct '08 and love it immensely. The all ti construction equals light weight despite the large wrist presence. 
The ETA 6497 movement runs 51-52 hrs on a full wind. The lume is ridiculously bright, and outlasts my Seiko Black Monster. It's also rated for 100m water resistance, and has served me well the last two years. I've sold a couple higher end watches, but have no desire to let this one go. One complaint is the crystal is mineral glass, and mine has one scratch, but that's normal for mineral glass , and it doesn't bother me a whole bunch. 

I think Chase Durer got a bad rap in the past because of two things : 1. Not so good customer service,(try calling them directly, it's a PITA. I called to inquire about a replacement buckle for my Warhawk, and got someone who didn't seem to give a damn/was inconvenienced by having to speak to me on the phone. And 2. The overuse of dial hype like "Special Forces Underwater Demolition Team". I guess they expected a lot of wannabe's to buy those watches. The good thing about the Warhawk is they didn't do that with the dial, it has a very tastefully done luminous jet shaped icon, the company, and model name, and that's it.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Please post some pictures. 



MikeR2 said:


> I'm not sure which model you refer to as a poor man's Breitling , but I own a Chase Durer Warhawk pilot style watch that's a homage to the large B-Uhr watches from WWII. This is a handwinding large diameter (50mm) watch made of titanium. I've had it since Oct '08 and love it immensely. The all ti construction equals light weight despite the large wrist presence.
> The ETA 6497 movement runs 51-52 hrs on a full wind. The lume is ridiculously bright, and outlasts my Seiko Black Monster. It's also rated for 100m water resistance, and has served me well the last two years. I've sold a couple higher end watches, but have no desire to let this one go. One complaint is the crystal is mineral glass, and mine has one scratch, but that's normal for mineral glass , and it doesn't bother me a whole bunch.
> 
> I think Chase Durer got a bad rap in the past because of two things : 1. Not so good customer service,(try calling them directly, it's a PITA. I called to inquire about a replacement buckle for my Warhawk, and got someone who didn't seem to give a damn/was inconvenienced by having to speak to me on the phone. And 2. The overuse of dial hype like "Special Forces Underwater Demolition Team". I guess they expected a lot of wannabe's to buy those watches. The good thing about the Warhawk is they didn't do that with the dial, it has a very tastefully done luminous jet shaped icon, the company, and model name, and that's it.


----------



## jumpinjack (May 8, 2009)

Here is my Chase Durer Special Forces UDT 1000XL and I love it.So far so good with my watch. Just got it one month ago.It was BO'd several wks. It sold out again on the Princeton Watch site and Bo'd until Feb 2011 and they are selling it for 100.00 more than I paid for it. It's a popular watch and hard to get a hold of. I guess because of the BA looks. Here is a picture on my 7 1/2 inch wrist.Mine was on a ZULZ but have switched back to the orginal bracelet yesterday.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

jumpinjack said:


> Bo'd until Feb 2011 and they are selling it for 100.00 more than I paid for it. It's a popular watch and hard to get a hold of. I guess because of the BA looks.


Believe it or not, I think it also has a lot to do with Michael Weston on "Burn Notice"


----------



## jumpinjack (May 8, 2009)

You are soooooooooo right about the name "BURN NOTICE". It certainly had a lot to do with this watch. That is what attracted me to this watch the first time I turned on Burn Notice. Great program about Michael and his friends.
I finally Googled the watch using the Burn Notice and found several references to the TV program. It does catch ones eye when you are wearing it. 
I posted a story on my getting this watch on WatchGeeks and Watch Freeks Forum. They have a dedicated Forum for CD.


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Believe it or not, I think it also has a lot to do with Michael Weston on "Burn Notice"


Agree. It being on BN + its' BA looks = BO'd.


----------

